# Sunsail 393 Stereo options



## zboss (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello,

Do the Sunsail 393's have a stereo input for ipods or Sirius satellite? We will be chartering in the summer and I am wondering what our options are.

Thanks,

zboss


----------



## Warren460 (Mar 2, 2011)

I would suggest that you contact the charter base directly. 

Boat might have STD iPod connection or mini rc. Bring both. 

Also, dont forget to address charging requirements


----------



## Warren460 (Mar 2, 2011)

Re satellite radio:

Check sirius web site to see if the charter area is inside their coverage area. 

For example, I don't think xm is available in the bvi. 

Good luck

Have fun


----------



## zboss (Mar 26, 2006)

Warren460 said:


> Re satellite radio:
> 
> Check sirius web site to see if the charter area is inside their coverage area.
> 
> ...


We currently get Sirius radio on Jost Van Dyke.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

zboss, given that radios sometimes break and sometimes are replaced with whatever is on sale...I would contact the charterer and see what they will assure.

But for cheap insurance on that, you might want to get a universal adapter that plugs into any standard 3.5mm ("submini") headphone socket, and then broadcasts your music over an FM radio channel so you can pick it up on any FM radio. You will find these anywhere from $5 on eBay from China, to $75 in your local electronics store. 

Some of the inexpensive ones actually plug into a cigarette lighter socket for their power, and take wired connections OR a memory card or both, and one memory card can holdan awful lot of music these days.

Cheap insurance.


----------



## zboss (Mar 26, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> zboss, given that radios sometimes break and sometimes are replaced with whatever is on sale...I would contact the charterer and see what they will assure.
> 
> But for cheap insurance on that, you might want to get a universal adapter that plugs into any standard 3.5mm ("submini") headphone socket, and then broadcasts your music over an FM radio channel so you can pick it up on any FM radio. You will find these anywhere from $5 on eBay from China, to $75 in your local electronics store.
> 
> ...


PERFECT! Thanks.


----------



## zboss (Mar 26, 2006)

Sorry for the double post but iPad is funny... In any case....

I confirmed that none of the Sunsail 393's have aux input. I have to use an fm transmitter.


----------



## jtsails (Mar 14, 2011)

zboss,
where are you chartering out of? I've booked a trip out of St Martin in June on a Sunsail 39 and had the same question. I bought an inexpensive FM transmitter off amazon ($7) and it seems to work ok (not great but probably acceptable for me). I'll take a cord for an aux input and throw a couple of cd's in my bag just in case.
James


----------



## zboss (Mar 26, 2006)

jtsails said:


> zboss,
> where are you chartering out of? I've booked a trip out of St Martin in June on a Sunsail 39 and had the same question. I bought an inexpensive FM transmitter off amazon ($7) and it seems to work ok (not great but probably acceptable for me). I'll take a cord for an aux input and throw a couple of cd's in my bag just in case.
> James


BVI... My Sirius xm radio had a built in xm transmitter, which is nice.

I found a nice griffin xm transmitter for the apple devices that has the transmitter in line with the 12 volt plug.


----------

